# Overexposure with Rebel T5i?



## bpgoll (Jun 18, 2014)

I've had my Rebel T5i for a couple months now. Lately, for the past month or so, everything I shoot has been overexposed. It doesn't matter if it's indoors or outdoors. Every lighting situation I've been in, I've had to underexpose my shots by at least two stops if not three to keep the photos from being very blown out. I don't remember it being this way the first few weeks I had the camera.





Has anyone else had this problem or know why it might be doing this?

I shoot almost exclusively in manual or aperture priority, occasionally in shutter priority, never in any of the auto modes. I've been using the 18-55mm that comes standard with the camera.

Thanks


----------



## ShaneF (Jun 18, 2014)

Check you exposure compensation adjustment in the menu maybe it has ben adjusted somehow.

Also what metering mode are you using and how are u metering the images? if you use spot metering and are metering of darker spots in the images it could be causing this too.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 19, 2014)

> I shoot almost exclusively in manual or aperture priority, occasionally in shutter priority, never in any of the auto modes.


The priority modes are automatic modes in that the camera meters with every press of the shutter release button, and bases the exposure off of that metering.  If you have your exposure compensation set to a positive value, it would cause any automatic mode shots to be brighter than a standard zero exposure.  This may or may not make for incorrect exposures, it depends on what you were metering on.  

With a Canon, when you put the camera into manual mode, the EC doesn't affect the exposure (it does on a Nikon though).  

I suppose that it is possible that your shutter or aperture are sticking and causing more exposure than they should.....but that's a long shot.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Sep 17, 2015)

check your settings


----------



## Seadog49 (May 29, 2016)

Guys, I am ever so appreciative of your addressing the problem posed by bpgoll.   Without warning today I had the same thing happen - gross overexposure of images on my Canon Rebel T5i.    Someone mentioned the exposure compensation setting might be way off, and that was it.   How it got set way up on the plus side is a mystery.   Immediately before the gross overexposures began I had been using live view to shoot magnolia blooms on our tree.  I was shooting with aperture priority mode at that time.   I guess that somehow I touched the programming thing on the screen and things went haywire from there.  Again, thanks a bunch.   Got me back on track.


----------

